# Golden Retriever (All-Breed) Trial



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any news from St. Louis?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Open callbacks to land blind

1,2,3,5,12,15,17,20,22,23,25,27,28,30,31,34,36,37,38,39,41,43,44,45,48,49,51,52,55,56,59,61,62,63,64

To land blind


----------



## gary mcilwain (Apr 11, 2013)

An news on open callbacks


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results:

First - Butler - Bobby George
2nd - Pete - Dennis Bath
3rd - Bodee - David Wolf
4th - Tiger - Bobby George
RJ - Quilla - Marshall Stone

Jams, Diva - J. Struckhoff; Hank - Bobby George; Big - Tim Milligan, Ziggy - Scott Harp, Deez(nuts) - Trey Lawrence, Tracker - Robert Hanssen; Leif - Bobby George; Tux - Gwen Jones; Joey - Bobby George


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Derby 3rd Series Callbacks: 5, 7, 9, 11, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 23, 24, 25, 26


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Any derby results?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Open callbacks to watermarks.

5,15,17,20,25,31,34,38,43,49,51,
61. 

Have seen some very fine dog's over the last two days.


Have seen lots of good dogs in last two days.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Any Amateur callbacks ?


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Derby 4th series call backs: 5,7,9,11,15,16,18,19,23,24,25,26


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Open results

1st- 34 Cassi. Brasseaux
2nd- 15 Lexus. Brasseaux
3rd- 17 Knickers. Lawrence
4th- 38 Dealer Milligan
RJ 43
Jam 49


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Big congrats to Cassie, Ryan Brasseaux, and Tina Ritter on an OUTSTANDING OPEN WIN today!

That made Cassie a Field Champion AND qualified her for the National Open!

Your brother Slider says way to go sis!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Congratulations Ryan what a great way to
Finish off your summer trip must been 
Training at my place that done it for you. 
It's great


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Amateur results . . .

1st - #38, Punch/Washburn
2nd - #7, Bravo/Hanssen
3rd - #1, King/Medford
4th - #23, Juice/Medford
RJ - #5, Dazee/Bohnsack
Jams -
#8, Rinny/Blank
#10, Colby/Larson
#15, Gauge/Ahlers
#21, Coal/Klein
#33, Blaser/Barrale


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

JTS said:


> HA!!
> 
> CONGRATS Trey and *knUckers*!!!! Nice job......closer to those two letters now.


x2!!! CONGRATS to Trey and John both!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Huge congratulations to Ryan Brasseaux and Native Sun Retrievers for the win with Cassi and the second with Lexie, a fitting end to a great summer trip on Michigan's Upper Pennisula. I know owner Tina Ritter is overjoyed at Cassi's earning her FC title and qualifying for this year's National Open. Wayne Stupka has to be equally pleased with Lexie's summer, an Amateur first and second to qualify her for next year's National Am, and this second place Open finish. Great end to a great summer, Ryan. Way to go.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

my2ylws said:


> Derby 4th series call backs: 5,7,9,11,15,16,18,19,23,24,25,26


Does anyone have the Derby results or know when the results will show on Entry Express?


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

1st-15
2nd-16
3rd-25
4th-9
RJ-24
Derby results sorry I can't remember names


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Results will be posted this evening on entryexpress! Sorry about the delay...work in the way of my dog stuff once again!


----------

